# Greeting as newbie! Question is on repotting newly acquired paphs



## Teresa Koncolor (Jul 5, 2019)

My first is a concolor which came budding so for now all is well.

After that I had a shopping spree and bought 6 from orchidweb, all looking great. 
I eventually want to move them to fast draining basket type pots since I do tend to water a lot. I grow them indoors with 60 to 70 % humidity, fans, bright indirect light.
I'd like to do it sooner rather than later so I can check the roots and put them in fresh medium. I'll use an appropriate blended mix not SH or moss for these. 
Is it better to report new purchases early when not in spike? I've had trouble with other types that looked ok at first but later had rot and deteriorated medium or spagnum pockets


----------



## abax (Jul 5, 2019)

I don't grow Paphs. much anymore: I've become
a Phrag. crazy. However, I always leave new plants
in the old mix until they seem to have settled in
and I drench them with Orthene...then I repot
into my own mix and clay pots. I never repot in
bud or bloom. Oh, welcome to ST from KY.


----------



## Ray (Jul 6, 2019)

I have never had an issue repotting paphs at any time in their growth or flowering cycle, including my first Paph 45 years ago, and even when switching them into semi-hydroponics.


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Jul 6, 2019)

Thank you from New Orleans!
My first paph came with a bud which is just starting to open. A yellow concolor.
The rest have no spike or bud. 
I'll watch them and give them some time in their current grow area.


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Jul 6, 2019)

After looking through, only one seemed a little loose in the pot. I reported it after soaking the mix and checking the outflow pH. 
The plant is fine. The old mix was decomposing. Few roots trimmed
Here's some pics of it and new home. Paph Death Star '#4' x anitum Hsiao


----------



## musa (Jul 7, 2019)

Congrats! The plant look good!
As already mentioned elswhere I repot all new orchids immediately and never had a bad experience with that.


----------



## southernbelle (Jul 7, 2019)

I have always been quick to repot new plants, wanting to get them into my own mix (and be clear on what they are growing in). I’ve had no problem with Paphs, phals in that regard, however it’s come back to bite me with catts. I’ve learned the hard way that you want to see new roots, not just new growth before repotting a Catt. Hadley Cash (Marriott) recommends not repotting Paphs in spike as they can drop buds. Any other time okay, though.


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Jul 7, 2019)

None are in spike. I think only one is old enough to bloom in the next year. That's six new ones. I'm getting to know them to see what window position they like and humidity/breeze enough to keep them in fairly open mix with a lot of side slits or basket so I can water often without making them boggy.

Before that, about 6 weeks ago I got my first paph which came with a bud and looks now like 2 buds, with the first just opening up. I kept that in the same pot and learned it likes a lot of water and tolerates bright light. The pot is small. I'll post a pic once it looks full bloom. It's taking days to open all the way.

I do have a lot of catts and also learning to wait to repot. They don't all seem to be ready right when they are done blooming.One of many things I didn't know I did wrong in past. I thought they were easy.


----------



## Silverwhisp (Jul 7, 2019)

Teresa Koncolor said:


> My first is a concolor which came budding so for now all is well.
> 
> After that I had a shopping spree and bought 6 from orchidweb, all looking great.
> I eventually want to move them to fast draining basket type pots since I do tend to water a lot. I grow them indoors with 60 to 70 % humidity, fans, bright indirect light.
> ...



There’s no reason you can’t check the roots right now, just to see what kind of shape they’re in: simply pot it back up with the original medium once you’ve had a look. Of course, coming from OrchidWeb, they should be top-notch plants.

I’ve become a big fan of root-checking, and it has saved me more than once on a new plant where the grower had said it was “just repotted.” Once, I found a big fat slug amidst the roots. Earlier this Spring, I unpotted a new plant, only to find a boatload of bad roots. Some of the leaves were iffy; a good clue. 

If you look on YouTube for Ed’s Orchids, he’s always unpotting plants just to check out their roots.


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Jul 7, 2019)

I love Ed's orchids. It's how I decided to put mine in similar medium/well drained baskets or pots with big slits. I like how he waters. I watched a lot of his re-potting videos. 
And, yes, Orchidweb did a top notch job packing, shipping and the plants look beautiful. I did a quick check just pulling a little to see they were well rooted, so I can take a little time. I don't have all the right sized basket/pots/time for all. I'll likely do the rest this week and post some pics. 
The biggest one is in a clear pot in just moss. I needed to do a little research as to why that was. It seems strange. 

Thanks!


----------



## musa (Jul 8, 2019)

In my oppinion checking roots is always a good idea. I do it all the time with my plants, therefor I have them in transparent pots, which are in an identical opaque pot to cut the light out what prevent the growth of algae. That is space saving and perfect to havew an eye on the roots.
Sounds strange but I'm as happy with new roots like with new leaves.


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Jul 30, 2019)

Everyone tolerated repotting just fine and seem adjusted to their new home. 
My first one, paphiopedulum concolor 'Account' came from Marlows orchids in bud. That's the only one still in original medium. I didn't have the guts to risk the bud. It took 3 weeks to open and is growing a tiny slow bud on the same stem. She's been flowering since July 6. Here's a pic of when she first bloomed. Still blooming and maybe a second bud.


----------

